# Schlüsselchen für CPU



## Simaticfuzzy (18 Dezember 2009)

wird dringend gesucht. Ich weis es ist banal aber was nutzt mir eine CPU die auf RUN steht ?
Also bitte schaut mal unter Eueren Tischen und im Keller ob da nicht vielleicht so ein Ding rumliegt.

Natürlich gegen Bares, versteht sich von selbst

Gruß


----------



## peter(R) (19 Dezember 2009)

Hilfreich, wenn bekannt ist welche CPU  !!
S7300, Mitsubishi AnS, Mitsubishi FX, Telemechanique oder... oder.. oder ...

peter(R)


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (19 Dezember 2009)

SIEMENS CPU 315.

Hab gar nicht dran gedacht das es noch andere Hersteller gibt.


----------



## o.s.t. (19 Dezember 2009)

Ansonsten hier noch für den Fall der Fälle die Originalbestellnummer:

6ES7 911-0AA00-0AA0 (Ersatzteilnummer für CPU Schlüssel)

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (20 Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für Euere Nachrichten. Mich wurde schon geholfen.

Allen im Forum ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr:s10:

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MikeBerlin (15 September 2010)

Simaticfuzzy schrieb:


> wird dringend gesucht. ...
> Gruß


Mir gehts nun genau so. Schlüsselchen für 2x CPU 314 gesucht. Danke. Gruß Michael


----------

